# The Ukelele orchestra of Great Britain, Very clever and great entertainment.



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have seen these live and they are very talented.
Not everyone's cup of tea!!
Enjoy


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

For some reason reminds me of listening to the full Mike Oldfield Tubular Bells or Elements album.

I like it.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

This one's pretty good as well


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Some very clever pieces of music they put together.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

on a similar vein, check out Mr B Gentlemen Rhymer,he does a wicked version of Rappers Delight.:thumb::thumb:


----------

